# Twisted coils



## kimbo (24/9/14)

Hi

Okay the noob in me surfaced and need some info please

Making a coil with twisted Kanthal, do i work out the resistance same as a double coil?

Say i twist 28g will 6/7 wraps come to about 0.6Ω


----------



## Riaz (24/9/14)

Hi @kimbo. 

Yes it would be more or less the same. 

Twisted coils generally have the same effect as dual coils. 

Personally I prefer twisted over dual coils


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (24/9/14)

Riaz said:


> Hi @kimbo.
> 
> Yes it would be more or less the same.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you @Riaz


----------



## Danny (24/9/14)

@kimbo if you want to be quite precise with calculating try the wrapping calculator here: http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?p=roundmulti&str=2 

You can add in the twist pitch (distance between ridges, I just measure it with a ruler) , number of strands and gauge. I guesstimate for loosely twisted wire but with shorter pitch/tighter twist I have found the resistance can change drastically. 

Wish there was a calculator for different gauges twisted, I pretty much twist all coils now and am clearly getting a bit OCD with it lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

